# vuelta de cara a



## pripra09

¡Hola!
¿Alguien podría decirme qué significa la expresión "vuelta de cara"?
La frase completa es: "Otra vuelta de cara a los club eléctrico. Y otra. Y otra."
Los club eléctrico es un grupo musical y el protagonista los está escuchando.
Unas frases antes él había dicho: "Oigo, cómo no, los club eléctrico. A las novias no los soporto". (las novias es otro grupo musical) y después también cita una canción de los club eléctrico (creo porque la está escuchando mientras escribe).
Podría ser un término que pertenece al lenguaje del ciclismo? Lo encontré en varias páginas web sobre este deporte...
Mi intento: "Un altro giro di club electrico. E un altro. E un altro ancora".
¿Si no podéis ayudarme con la traducción al italiano, podríais decirme si he entendido el sentido de la frase en español?
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## gatogab

¿Que hayan cambiado estilo?
¿O algo parecido?


Vuelta de cara = voltafaccia





> 2 fig. Improvviso cambiamento di idee, opinioni e comportamenti per motivi di convenienza personale: _gli innumerevoli v. politici_


 
Ciclismo:
La Vuelta de España = Il Giro d'Italia


----------



## Neuromante

El texto es "ligeramente" antiguo ¿Verdad?
Si no me equivoco está dándole la vuelta a un vinilo
Cara A, cara B, cara A, cara B...


Ay, estos jóvenes de ahora

Pero no recuerdo como se llaman a las caras de los discos en italiano.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Pero no recuerdo como se llaman a las caras de los discos en italiano.


 
¿El sobre que contiene el LP?
Il LP o 33giri ha due facciate, A e B, e si trova all'interno della _'copertina'._


----------



## pripra09

jeje éstos jovenes.. 

Creo que en italiano se dice "lati del disco".
Entonces podría ser: "Cambio un’altra volta il lato del disco dei club eléctrico. E ancora una volta. E un’altra volta ancora".
 
El texto es del 1991: ¿entonces está bien hablar de vinilo o podría referirse también a las caras de un casete? Se dice "dar la vuelta a un casete"?

¡Muchísimas gracias a gatogab y neuromante por todo!!!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

E se invece fosse "otra vuelta *de cara a* ..."?
Cioè con vuelta nel senso di ritorno e "de cara a" nel senso di "in relazione a".
In questo caso la traduzione sarebbe:
"Un altro ritorno in voga dei club eléctrico".
In questo caso vorrebbe dire che ascoltava i club eléctrico, ha smesso di ascoltarli, poi li riascolta di nuovo e così via.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que la expresión "Vuelta de cara" no existe en español. Y "de cara a" es lo mismo que "con vista a"


----------



## ursu-lab

Infatti, proprio perché non esiste la locuzione "vuelta de cara", volevo dire che la frase può essere interpretata sotto un altro punto di vista, e cioè separando le parti della frase diversamente:
otra vuelta: un altro ritorno
de cara a: verso
los "Club Eléctricos" = 

E cioè, letteralmente: un altro ritorno verso i Club Eléctricos. 
Visto che si tratta di musica, sarebbe come dire un revival, un ritorno in voga di un complesso musicale.

Credo che, così facendo, la frase almeno avrebbe un senso logico, mentre il fatto di "girare il lato di un disco" mi sembra piuttosto improbabile in quel contesto, visto che  confronta i CE con altri gruppi che non ascolta.


----------



## Neuromante

Pripra dice que está escuchando a ese grupo en concreto mientras escribe y que la referencia al otro grupo es unas frases antes.
Está escribiendo, se acaba la cara, le da la vuelta, sigue escribiendo...


----------



## Angel.Aura

pripra09 said:


> El texto es del 1991: ¿entonces está bien hablar de vinilo o podría referirse también a las caras de un casete? Se dice "dar la vuelta a un casete"?


In spagnolo non lo so, in italiano sicuramente sì. Girare la cassetta mi suona naturale. Anche le musicassette avevano il lato 1 e il lato 2 (oppure il lato A e B); i dischi invece hanno solo il lato A e B (non vengono distinti con i numeri ma con le lettere). 

Se  "club eléctrico" e "las novias" sono nomi di gruppi musicali, vanno scritti: "*C*lub *E*léctrico" e "*L*as *N*ovias".


----------



## pripra09

Para ursu-lab y Neuromante:
Frases antes el autor había dicho: "OIGO, cómo no, los club eléctrico. A las novias no los soporto". 
No dice "ESCUCHO, cómo no, los club eléctrico."
¿"Oigo" puede tener el significado de "escucho una canción"? 
O se utiliza:
"escuchar una canción" para decir que la has puesto TÚ para QUIERES escucharla, mientras que "oir una canción" significa que la oyes no porque quieras, sino porque, por ejemplo, la ha puesto otra persona que está en la calle o en otro piso?

Sí, como dice Angel.Aura, en italiano también los casete tenían dos "lati". 
¿En español Se dice "dar la vuelta a un casete"? ¿Siendo el texto del 1991 es más probable que sea un vinilo oun casete? 

grazie mille a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

Come giustamente ha notato pripra,* Oigo *è "sento" ed *escucho *è "ascolto".

"Escucho los CE" significa "sto ascoltando i CE" (cioè, lo stereo o la radio sono accesi).

"Oigo los CE" *può *voler dire, invece, *come in italiano,* che *di solito *sente i CE, non che in quel momento li stia per forza ascoltando. 
E in effetti, nella frase in questione tutto fa pensare che stia semplicemente spiegando quali sono i suoi gruppi di riferimento in quel periodo. (i CE sì, Las Novia no, ecc) 

Secondo la mia umile interpretazione, se si trattasse di un disco o di una cassetta, comunque avrebbe inserito una parola tipo "album" o "casete":
vuelta de cara al álbum/al casete,etc;
anche se in genere si dice "dar la vuelta al casete".

Perché girare il lato dei CE, quando chissà quanti album o cassette hanno inciso (a parte che il gruppo è composto di esseri umani che non si possono girare, i membri sono anche passati da un sacco di altri complessi rock), non sembra affatto logico. 

Insomma, per (non) concludere, la frase che vuoi tradurre "Otra vuelta ..." sembra un titolo, perché manca il soggetto e il verbo e non si capisce il contesto esatto, sei sicuro che non ci fosse scritto niente subito prima o subito dopo?


----------



## Neuromante

No. Tiene el significado de que oye un determinado estilo, grupo, cantante... Si usas el verbo "escuchar" estarías haciendo alusión a "en este momento"

En el texto hay dos partes distintas:
En la primera el escritor dice que suele oír a un determinado grupo y no a otro (Y se está refiriendo a sus gustos musicales) y después lo de darle la vuelta a las caras, que es un refuerzo estilístico para recalcar hasta que punto lo oye.


Y para los casos en que se pueden usar ambos verbos, "escuchar" se reserva para situaciones en que estás oyendo para buscar algo.


Oye el nuevo disco de Ferro, a ver si te gusta (En comparación con los otros -De él, nuevos en mercado)
Escucha el nuevo disco de Ferro, a ver si te gusta (Para hacer la crítica de una revista y estás dando por sentado que no le va a gustar)

Oye el nuevo de Bisbal a ver si  desafina (A ti te gusta Bisbal y estás ofendido por el comentario que alguien ha hecho)
Escucha el nuevo de Bisbal, a ver si desafina (Detestas a Bisbal y le estás pidiendo a alguien que te confirme que va a ser más de lo mismo)


----------



## pripra09

Vale Neuromante, ¡me has convencido! Graciasss
Grazie anche a ursu-lab per la grande disponibilità!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
P.S. Pero estamos seguros que se trata de un vinilo y no de un casete?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que también se dice "cara del casete"


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> ¿Que hayan cambiado estilo?
> ¿O algo parecido?
> 
> 
> Vuelta de cara = voltafaccia
> 
> Ciclismo:
> La Vuelta de España = Il Giro d'Italia


 


Neuromante said:


> El texto es "ligeramente" antiguo ¿Verdad?
> Si no me equivoco está dándole la vuelta a un vinilo
> Cara A, cara B, cara A, cara B...
> 
> 
> Ay, estos jóvenes de ahora
> 
> Pero no recuerdo como se llaman a las caras de los discos en italiano.


 


gatogab said:


> ¿El sobre que contiene el LP?
> Il LP o 33giri ha due facciate, A e B, e si trova all'interno della _'copertina'._


 
1: Non si dice "Vuelta A España?
2: *Lato* A e *lato* B. Che poi è diventato anche un modo scherzoso di riferirsi al sedere  (culo)  perché è il lato che sta dietro.

Oggi sono  MM2


----------



## pripra09

Sì, FORSE è meglio "lato" di "facciata".

Pero en 1991 se escuchaban más vinilos o casetes????? 

Ancora grazie!


----------



## pripra09

Sì, FORSE è meglio "lato" di "facciata".

Pero en 1991 se escuchaban más vinilos o casetes????? 

Ancora grazie!


----------

